# amdgpu fails to load firmware with RX 5700

## bulkin

I have a kernel config that I use since forever, updating it as needed. After an upgrade to an RX5700, made the neccessary changes to enable amdgpu from https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU.

Getting the same error with 5.4.10, 5.4.12 and 5.5-rc6, when built as a module or included in kernel with firmware. The relevant dmesg output is: 

```

[drm] PSP loading VCN firmware

[drm:psp_hw_start.cold.17 [amdgpu]] *ERROR* PSP load kdb failed!

[drm:psp_hw_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* PSP firmware loading failed

[drm:amdgpu_device_fw_loading [amdgpu]] *ERROR* hw_init of IP block <psp> failed -22

amdgpu 0000:29:00.0: amdgpu_device_ip_init failed

amdgpu 0000:29:00.0: Fatal error during GPU init

```

The hardware actually works with the firmware used, Ubuntu boots successfully with fresh mainline kernels.

Anybody had similar issues?

----------

## Banana

Hello.

I got my card working with this topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1100010-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-5700.html

The key was not only using new kernel sources but mesa, llvm and clang, too.

----------

## bulkin

Hi, Banana.

What kernel config are you using? My issue is that the kernel side driver fails to load, so userpace never has a chance to do anything anyway, so mesa etc versions would not make a difference unforunately. 

The issue I'm having manifests similarly to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8397852.html#8397852, but I'm using kernel 5.4 already.

----------

## Banana

bulkin, sorry für the late reply. Will post as I get access to this specify PC.

I can already say that I followed https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU and using the updated software mentioned in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1100010-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-5700.html

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bulkin,

Every now and again, a new extra firmware file is snuck in.

You do a kernel upgrade and amdgpu doesn't work with the new kernel because it complains about missing firmware.

Make sure the missing firmware is in /lib/firmware, if not, you need a newer linux-firmware.

If that's OK, add the file to your kernel.

It doesn't happen often but its bitten me twice since the 4.17.x kernel.

----------

